# Coder et compiler en C avec glut sur mac



## job2221 (3 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir

Alors voila, mon probleme et que dans le cadre de mes etudes je dois coder en C a l'aide de la librairie Glut cependant j'ai un MAC mais je ne sais comment faire. alors mes questions sont les suivantes : 

- Quelle logiciel vous conseillez pour coder en C, j'ai Xcode mais j'arrive pas avec :s
- Ensuite comment je fais pour ajouter la librairie Glut au logiciel de prog
- Est ce que comme sous windows il faut telecharger un "Compileur" ? si oui lequel?
- Et ENFIN , est ce que si j'envoie par mail un programme compiler sur mac on peut le lire sur pc ?!

J'attends vos reponses et merci pour votre aide .


----------



## grumff (3 Novembre 2008)

Tu peux tout faire avec x-code. Comme compilateur t'as gcc, rien besoin d'installer. Les library de glut sont déjà installées par défaut, mais les chemins pour les include sont peut-être différent de windows, si je retrouve mes tp de fac je te donnes les détails, mais ça commence à dater je connais pas ça par coeur, y'aura surement quelqu'un d'autre pour te donner les précisions.

Ton programme devra être recompilé sur pc, mais tu devrais pas avoir besoin de modifier les sources. Sous Windows oui il te faut un compilateur, lequel j'en sais rien, y'en a plusieurs... Je suis pas spécialiste du dev en c sous windows, donc j'ai rien à te recommander.


----------



## job2221 (3 Novembre 2008)

Pour compiler sous windows je l'ai fait toute l'année derniere donc je sais faire

L'univers mac est nouveau pour moi d'ou le fait que j'ai besoin d'aide parce que la je suis en galere 

Voila ... 

Merci pour ta reponse et j'espere qu'on me donnera plus d'info


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2008)

Sous Mac, si tu travailles avec Xcode, utilises les frameworks. Tu les trouveras tous dans le dossier Macintosh/Library/Frameworks (OpenGL, Glut et compagnie). Il suffira ensuite de les inclure dans le build de ton projet Xcode et le tour est joue.


----------



## ntx (3 Novembre 2008)

RTFM = menu Help dans Xcode :rateau:


----------



## Dr_cube (4 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'ai utilisé Glut pour faire de l'OpenGL en C l'année dernière. Je n'utilisais pas XCode (Je faisais tout dans Emacs, à l'ancienne, mais c'est parce que c'était des petits programmes ^^). A la base j'ai simplement adapté un Makefile utilisé sous Linux. Par contre je me souviens que j'avais galéré pour installer Glut sous Leopard, alors qu'il parait que sous Tiger ça marche tout seul. J'imagine que c'est parce que Leopard venait de sortir, et que maintenant tout est plus simple. 
Je me souviens aussi qu'en installant certaines librairies à partir du DVD, par excès de zèle j'ai voulu réinstaller X11, pensant qu'il n'avait pas été mis à jour lorsque j'ai installé Leopard. C'était une énorme erreur, car ça a fait foirer tout le système ! Heureusement que les bonnes âmes de ce forum ont pu m'aider, parce que j'étais vraiment à deux doigts de tout réinstaller. 

Si besoin je pourrai te passer mes Makefiles, mais il faudra attendre demain car je ne les ai pas sur cette machine.


----------



## Céroce (4 Novembre 2008)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Par contre je me souviens que j'avais galéré pour installer Glut sous Leopard, alors qu'il parait que sous Tiger ça marche tout seul. J'imagine que c'est parce que Leopard venait de sortir, et que maintenant tout est plus simple.



Tu avais dû installer GLUT ? Ça c'est étrange. Est-ce que ça marchait sur les autres Mac sans installer quoi que ce soit ?


----------



## job2221 (4 Novembre 2008)

Dr Cube moi le truc que jai a faire c un tout petit truc c juste faire en sorte de tracer une droite sur un repere de 8 octant ou un truc du style lol
je croi que ca s'apele bresenham si ca te dit un truc ou que t'as le code  ca m'arrangerai lol mais si t'as un tuto pour tout installer ca m'arrangerai aussi.

Merci d'avance


----------



## grumff (4 Novembre 2008)

Céroce a dit:


> Tu avais dû installer GLUT ? Ça c'est étrange. Est-ce que ça marchait sur les autres Mac sans installer quoi que ce soit ?



Moi je crois surtout qu'il a oublié d'installer x-code... Qui installe ce genre de choses avec... Je me trompe ? Effectivement c'est pas mis par défaut sur la machine de mr'tout le monde qui se fiche pas mal de coder de l'openGL avec glut.  En tous cas sous Léopard en 10.5.5, ça y'est bien sur ma machine, et ça y'était sur tiger et sans doute même sur des systèmes plus anciens, il me semble que Tiger n'existait pas encore quand je m'en suis servis.


----------



## job2221 (5 Novembre 2008)

Mais, partons du principe que j'ai deja glut sur mon mac comment je fais pour ouvrir un projet Glut sous Xcode?


----------



## grumff (5 Novembre 2008)

Glut c'est simplement du C en utilisant les library glut, t'as pas besoin d'un "projet glut", juste d'inclure les bons .h et sans doute d'ajouter quelques paramètres à la compilation.


----------



## Céroce (5 Novembre 2008)

Sous XCode.

Crée un projet:
File > New Project > Command Line Utility > Standard Tool

Un clic droit dans le projet > Add > Existing Frameworks 
et tu ajoutes les frameworks OpenGL et GLUT.

Ça devrait le faire


----------



## job2221 (5 Novembre 2008)

super ca a l'air de marcher, je v essayer de coder un petit truc ( si j'y arrive lol) et je te réécrirai voir si ca marche


----------

